

What are your plans for 2013? - withinthreshold

In less then a month, 2013 will come. What are you planning to do next year? Are you going to get big or stay small? Change jobs, go freelance or start your business? Are you going to get rid of projects? How much do you want to earn?
======
thifm
I'm going to work like a madman and try to leave the techonology field to the
business field starting with my MBA. Get ~110 of average wpm by december 2013.

Maybe get a raise, currently making $30k/year when I frequently contribute
with rails and maintain 2 gems and have lots of knowledge of Ruby(and time
spent) doesn't make any sense to me. Third world countries =(

I also want to go to the Rails/Ruby Conf 2013 in the US(which costs ~4 months
of work), which will probably be the last line in my tech career. I HOPE.

~~~
sorich87
Go freelance or find remote work with for US/Canada/Europe companies. You
could earn at least double or even triple if you do it right.

------
brutuscat
Work: I have plans to develop myself as a freelancer. I've just read
￼￼￼￼Brennan Dunn's 'Double your freelancing rate' and I'm really motived. I
have to build up my presence online and create a business network to start
getting referals (just 2 clients so far). Also I have some stuff I'm working
on and ideas to develop next year:

\- A replacement for OSX's Console App

\- Website Blog platform

\- Some weird stuff I may think...

Ideally I would like to get at least 3 new clients this year and ship any of
my ideas.

Life-style: I'm planning running the Barcelona marathon and hopefully New
York's one too. I'm using asics training web-tool and started running in
October, so I very confident that I will made it!

------
yolesaber
2013 is the year that I take the plunge and found the startup that I have been
planning for the past year. My school requires all graduating seniors to
complete a "Senior Project" of substantial quality and effort: I am using this
as a runway to build the beta of my product. Then when I graduate, I'll have
something to unleash upon the world.

If anyone is interested in NLP, graph theory, Python web development, and
educational tech, definitely contact me. We could build something awesome
together.

------
147
I want to launch the MVP of the product I'm working on right now and get at
least ONE customer. I have no idea what I'm doing, making it all up as I go.
If somebody could give me some feedback on the idea that would be great!
<http://folkrobots.com>

~~~
withinthreshold
Just my first impression: can't you use Google Analytics API to see the
inbound keywords people are coming from (so users don't have to add another
tracker) and use, for example, AdWords API to generate similar keywords?

~~~
147
Hey, thanks for giving me your first impression. GA blasts you with lots of
long tail keywords. It'll be up to you to figure out similar keywords yourself
and check the competitiveness. Also, the competitiveness ranking from the
Adwords API is based on how many people are bidding on that keyword, not how
hard it is to rank in the search engine results. The application I'm building
would analyze your inbound keywords and tell you which ones you should rank
for.

People could use the GA API and Adwords API to build something similar. But
that just goes into the argument of whether to build or to buy. Businesses
would probably spend the money instead of building it themselves and wasting
their engineer's time.

Tell me if you have any thoughts on my response. I'm thinking I really need to
clarify the landing page but I'd rather finish building the MVP.

------
dangrossman
To learn outbound sales for <http://improvely.com>, which is currently growing
only through inbound marketing and referrals.

------
Qeltek
2013 feels like it will be the year of the startup. Maybe its just in my
circles, but everyone is talking about one. Perhaps crowd-funding has
something to do with it..

------
keiferski
Graduate college, launch a startup, conquer the universe. :)

------
creativeone
Learn programming @ 10x.org.il. Take my idea live.

~~~
udioron
Mentor aspiring junior software developers, empower Great people, help them
fulfill their dreams.

------
bmelton
Start promoting the static blog service I'm almost finished building.

Finish up a couple of other side projects.

Finish up my collection of "Locke & Key" and "Powers" (comic books).

Quit smoking (ideally before the end of the year, for good measure).

Get back down to fighting weight. I'm down to my last 10 pounds.

Resume Muay Thai/MMA training (at the age of 35, this is the scariest).

